# new AKC dog club --GSPC of N.D.



## doublea (Mar 30, 2006)

As of today -- we are planning our first organizational meeting for 6 May in Bismarck. Time and place will be announced a.s.a.p.

The primary purpose of the German Shorthaired Pointer Club of North Dakota is to unify breed interest and promote the proper training and breeding of GSP via AKC licensed events.

If you're interested in joining this new club or if you have any questions or suggestions - e-mail me at [email protected]

Alan


----------

